

Amazon AWS console down? - warrenmiller

getting this when trying to log into AWS:
&#60;html&#62;&#60;body&#62;&#60;b&#62;Http/1.1 Service Unavailable&#60;/b&#62;&#60;/body&#62; &#60;/html&#62;
======
Empro
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/> "9:37 AM PDT We are investigating elevated
login error rates with the AWS Management Console."

------
myleshenderson
We're experiencing the same.

------
ronshell
It worked using android

------
raybizilla
I am getting this, too.

